# Windows 2000 Maus Treiber Problem



## deusfalsus (9. Juni 2008)

Salvete!

Ich habe kürzlich einen PC (Board Asus P5S33-MX) mit W2k betankt.
Während der Installation funktioniert die Maus problemlos. Nach Fertigstellung jedoch hat W2k einen Maustreiber installiert, der die Maus nicht mehr funktionieren lässt. Deinstalliere ich den Maustreiber und starte neu, geht die Maus wieder (allerdings ohne Mausradfunktionalität), jedoch installiert Windows im Hintergrund gleich wieder seinen "bösen" Treiber, der nach dem nächsten Neustart zum bekannten Problem führt.
An der Maus selbst liegts nicht. Habe mit einer anderen getestet und dasselbe Phänomen gehabt.
Für jedwede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Juni 2008)

Hast du mal den Orginal herstellertreiber probiert, oder einfach mal in Windows 2000 einen dieser "Standart USB Maus" Treiber testen die bei Windows mit dabei sind.


----------



## deusfalsus (9. Juni 2008)

Es handelt sich um eine PS/2-Maus und ich habe keinen Herstellertreiber.
Der PC ist auch nicht am Netz (wird er auch nie sein), es ist also leider auch nicht möglich, dort mal eben was aus dem www zu holen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Juni 2008)

Dann zwing Windows einen der "Standart PS2 Maus" Treiber auf.
Geh auf Treiber aktualisieren, und dort irgendwas wie "Zu installierenden Treiber selbst wählen".
Dadurch wird der Automatisch installierte überschrieben, und es könnte wieder funktionieren.


----------

